# Données Mail inopérantes



## flippy (16 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour. J'ai voulu créer un compte sur mon iPad mini. Suis débutant sur iOS6 mais pas sur Mac. Donc je reprends mes données _compte_ de mon Mac et je les rentre à l'identique sur Mail de l'iPad. Un message m'annonce à chaque coup que Mail ne peut se connecter au SMTP (je suis chez Free bij the way). Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Activer SSL, lui donner un port, etc ??!! :hein:  Je voudrais aussi savoir si on peut NE PAS synchroniser avec son Mac...


----------



## Lauange (17 Novembre 2013)

Normalement tu peux récupérer les données de ton mail à partir d'une synchro avec iTunes. en tout cas c'est possible sur Seven.


----------



## flippy (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour et merci pour l'info. Mais je ne veux pas passer par iTunes, SIMPLEMENT par MAIL. J'ai créé un compte avec Nom utilisateur - Adresse email - Pass - Serveur de réception (pop.free.fr) - Serveur d'envoi (smtp.free.fr) > exactement comme sur mon iMac, mais ça refuse obstinément de fonctionner :mouais: . Où est l'erreur ?


----------



## flippy (18 Novembre 2013)

Ça me semble invraisemblable qu'on ne puisse pas créer un simple compte autonome POP sur Mail !!! Pour quelle raison, avec les infos classiques POP & SMTP rentrées sur un Mac, cela ne fonctionne-t-il pas sur mon iPad mini ? :casse:


----------



## Lauange (18 Novembre 2013)

Mais si, on peux. J'ai créé les liens comme ça. A tu essaye cela ?

Tutorial ? Configurer un compte mail Free sur iPhone / iPod Touch - iPhone3GSystem


----------



## flippy (18 Novembre 2013)

Salut et merci pour le lien. Je vais essayer ça


----------



## flippy (19 Novembre 2013)

Juste pour dire que grâce à ce tuto ça fonctionne impec . L'astuce était donc d'activer l'IMAP chez Free. Encore merci


----------



## Lauange (19 Novembre 2013)

Cool. Mais c'est étonnant que le pop ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## flippy (19 Novembre 2013)

En fait j'ai recréé le compte pour que ce soit plus clean. Après avoir activé l'IMAP chez Free, à la place du POP pour la réception, il m'a mis en grisé automatiquement l'IMAP. Pour l'envoi, SMTP tout court sans rien d'autre. Peut-être que ça a à voir avec le fait que je suis toujours sur 6.1.3 ??!! Mais maintenant ça roule tout seul en tout cas


----------

